# [Full] The Scarab (D&D3 Planar Adventure)



## UniversalMonster (Mar 1, 2003)

I am now looking for 4-6 players to participate in a Play-By-Post D&D3 planar adventure here. 

My requirements are:

1st level characters. Standard classes from the PHB and Psionics Handbook characters are ok.  I foresee level increases during the game! 

Character Creation: 30 Build Points according to standard rules in the DMG. 

Alignments: No evil characters allowed. 

Starting Funds: Maximum starting gold. This gold can be used to buy non-standard items such as potions at the price listed in the DMG. 

Sources: All of the WOTC handbooks are approved, as is the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting and the Manual of the Planes. 

Origins: Characters will begin as the newly recruited team-members of an 'Exploration Society' known for obtaining hard-to-get museum artifacts for an interplanar art museum. Don't make any assumptions!

You can email me at peter@the-never.net or respond here  if you have any questions. I tend to be an open-information GM: character sheets are posted publicly, and we'll coordinate certain things here in the OOC area.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 1, 2003)

sounds interesting, I shall try if you will have me


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 1, 2003)

Send me a character!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 1, 2003)

Check that.  Here's a PsyWarrior I had around.  How's this work?

*Ashan Asarath*
Male Elf Psychic Warrior 1; Size M; HD 1d8+1; hp 9; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 16 (+2 leather armor, +4 Dex; 14 touch, 12 flat-footed); Atk +1 melee (dagger 1d4+1/19-20/x2, heavy pick 1d6+1/x4, shortsword 1d6+1/19-20/x2), +4 ranged (dagger 1d4/19-20/x2, longbow 1d8/x3); SA None; SQ See below; AL LG; SV Fort +3 (+1 Con), Ref +4 (+4 Dex), Will +1 (+1 Wis); Str 13, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 11. Height 5 ft. 5 in., Weight 121 lb., Age 129 years.

*Skills and Feats* (8 ranks, 2 feats): Autohypnosis +1 (2 ranks, Wis –1), Balance +6 (2 ranks, Dex +4), Concentration +2 (1 rank, +1 Con), Stabilize Self +2 (1 rank, +1 Str), Tumble +6 (2 ranks, Dex +4); Power Attack, Psionic Weapon.

*Elf Abilities*: Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects, low-light vision, Elf weapon proficiencies (rapier, all bows), +2 racial bonus to Listen/Search/Spot; *Psychic Warrior Abilities*: Psionics, Free Talent (0-level) Manifestation 3/day

*Psionic Combat Modes*: Mind Thrust, Thought Shield
*Psionic Powers* (2 pp/day, 2): 0-level: Burst, Valor.

*Equipment*: Peasant’s Outfit, Leather Armor, Daggers (3, +1/+4, d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., P), Heavy Pick (+1, d6+1, x4, P), Shortsword (+1, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2, P), Longbow (20 arrows, +4, 1d8, x3, 100 ft., P), Backpack (bedroll, winter blanket, 2 sunrods). Encumbrance 49 lb. (light load). 10 gp, 5 sp remaining.

*Personality*: Rather grim and generally humourless, Ashan tends to make a horrible first impression, despite a fairly commanding presence. Although he believes that order is the best possible solution in all circumstances, he tends towards the spirit of mortal laws — the laws are undoubtedly meant to be obeyed, but if there's a greater good, then laws are indeed made to be broken.  Ashan has spent much time studying classical fighting styles and techniques and usually favors them in place of newer, flashier schools of combat. In his dealings with others, Ashan can be almost maniacally loyal to people that have done him a good turn. 

*Description*: Ashan is exceedingly tall for an elf and possesses a well-maintained and athletic build. It is possible that he would be considered good looking if it weren't for his stand-offish body language and the scars that adorn his face and neck. He favors simple, loose clothing and generally wears sandals as footwear. Most of his shirts cut off just below the elbow, revealing a webbed mess of tattoos all over his forearms and hands. Similar tattoos continue up his arms and onto his shoulders.


Best,
tKL

*Edit* — modified personality to fit where he seems to be going.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 1, 2003)

That looks great, Kajamba Lion! Now if I can just get three more characters...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2003)

Well count me in. 

Won't take me long to put a character together.

Edit: You ok with the Oriental Adventures book? I was thinking of taking a nezumi monk. I was also thinking of working towards Shintao Monk (in Oriental Adventures) then Weightless Foot Ninja (in Dragon Magazine). If its not ok it'll be easy to come up with an alternative.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2003)

A Planar campaign sounds awesome.. I've been debating joining this for several hours, and I finally decided that I DO have time.  

I'll get a character together and post it here soon.. just gotta decide on class concept.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 1, 2003)

Peter said:
			
		

> *That looks great, Kajamba Lion! Now if I can just get three more characters... *




Good deal.  I had him lying around from another campaign that never got off the ground, so I modified him a bit and here we are.  Do you want a history?  Are we using the Great Wheel?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Arknath (Mar 1, 2003)

Any more room for another character?   If so, a halfling transmuter is what I'd like to try...


----------



## DonAdam (Mar 1, 2003)

If there's room for another character, I'd like to play a sun elf diviner.


----------



## DonAdam (Mar 1, 2003)

Here are the base stats, but I have a question about buying equipment:

Can I assume to have made alchemical items myself, so that they cost less?

Laucian Galanodel

Male Sun Elf
Wizard (Diviner) 1

Hit points: 5 (1d4+1)

Str: 8
Dex: 13
Con: 12
Int: 19
Wis: 12
Cha: 10

Racial Qualities: Immune to _sleep_, +2 on saves vs. Enchantment, secret door sense

Feats: Scribe Scroll (Wizard Bonus), Spellcasting Prodigy (1st level, FRCS) Weapon Proficiency (rapier, shortbow, longbow, club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, quarterstaff)

Skills: Alchemy +8, Concentration +5, Knowledge (arcana) +8, Knowledge (the planes) +8, Scry +8, Spellcraft +8

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Auran, Celestial, Gnome

Spells:
Specialization: Divination
Forbidden Schol: Evocation

Save DC: 15 + Spell level (effective Int for DCs is 21 becase of Spellcasting Prodigy)

Spells/day: 4/4 (0 level: 3 + 1 divination; 1st level: 1 + 2 Int [spellcasting prodigy] + 1 divination)

Spellbook: All cantrips except evocations, Identify, Comprehend Languages, True Strike, Protection from Evil, Grease, Charm Person, Ray of Enfeeblement

Spell typically prepared:
0: Detect Poison (divination bonus), Detect Magic x2, Mage Hand
1: Comprehend Languages (divination bonus), Charm Person, Grease, Protection from Evil

On a day when he expects trouble, he would probably memorize True Strike instead of Comprehend Languages.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 1, 2003)

Questions: 

Festy Dog: Unfortunately someone borrowed my copy of Oriental Adventures. Are Nezumi just ECL +0? (or ECL 1 according to the new ruling)?  I don't have the Dragon article so I can't approve that. I'd be ok with the Oriental Adventures thing if I had the book back, though. 

Jemal: There is still room! Please feel free to submit a character!


Arknath: There is still room! Please feel free to submit a character!

DonAdam: You can make the alchemical items yourself at cost, that would be fine.

Kajamba: The cosmology is very similar to the 'Great Wheel' with the addition of time travel. Don't assume too much- I won't be dealing with Sigil at all, for example. The Museum you work for is based in the Outlands. 

As far as writing up your character history, don't worry about it too much right now. It will be worth a one-time bonus of 1000Xp once you achieve 2nd level to write it up _then_. I try and make people wait a bit because I want them to get settled into their character for a bit before they think about history. Just remember that all of you will be working for the *Museum of Mortal Civilization and Achievement Exploration Society* as 'Retrievers'. It's a bit like Indiana Jones mixed with Dr. Who and the X-men. Your mission is to go out and raid different time zones and prime-material plane areas to retrieve certain treasures, objects, and artifacts that signify the achievements of various mortal cultures before they are either destroyed, stolen, or looted by thieves. What you do is technically stealing- but you are stealing for a museum rather than for personal profit.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 1, 2003)

Sounds good to me.  I'm excited about this — it looks to be a lot of fun.

Best,
tKL


----------



## DonAdam (Mar 1, 2003)

Nezumi have a +0 level adjustment


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2003)

I too, saw this & have chewed on it awhile, trying to decide if I have enough time to commit.  The more I think about it, the more interesting it sounds.  It looks like 6 players have volunteered at this point.  I'd like to be an alternate.  If you want me to submit a character, it would probably be a cleric, so I would need to know something about the pantheon.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 1, 2003)

Manzanita: The pantheon is pretty much unlimited, since it is a planar setting. However, you should choose one that uses standardized domains, domains from Defenders of the Faith or Forgotten Realms domains that are available from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. Basicly anything I've already listed as a source back in the first post.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 2, 2003)

Also Manzanita, I've only received one completed character so far, so don't count yourself out yet!


Not that there's a rush or anything.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2003)

*Casandra*

Here's my PC for your consideration, if there's room.

Casandra
Female human cleric of Boccob.
Domains:  Trickery & Knowledge

S  12
D  14
C  14
I   12
W  14
Ch 12

AC 18(chain shirt, dex, shield) HP:  10  Initiative:  +6, Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +4

Alignment:  Neutral

Feats:  Alertness, Improved Initiative

Skills: Healing 6(4), Bluff 5(4), Knowledge:  The Planes 4(3), Disguise 2(1), Diplomacy 3(2), Concentration 4(2)

weapons:  morning star: +1(1d8)+1, light crossbow: +2(1d8)

Equipment:  Chain shirt, large wooden shield, quiver w/20 bolts, dagger, backpack, spell component pouch, travelers outfit, torch, flint & steel, pint of oil, waterskin.

Spontaneous casting of heal spells.
Starting spells: light, create water, detect magic
Change self, protection from evil, comprehend languages


Blond hair tied back in a pony tail, hazel eyes, 5'4" 130 pounds.  Casandra is generally reserved & rarely engages in smalltalk or reveals any personal information.  She does love to talk about religion, history & the planes.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 2, 2003)

Here's my halfling...cute little guy...description and background to come...too sleepy now...

*Hremelan Hilldodger*
Male Small Humanoid (Halfling)

Class: 	Wiz1 (Transmuter)
Hit Dice: 	1d4 plus  0 (hp 4)
Init: 	+3 (Dex +3)
Speed: 	20 ft.
Armor Class:	14 (+3 Dex, +1 size) 
  Touch AC:	14 (15 dodge)
  Flat-footed AC:	11
Attack (Primary): 	+0 melee (+0 BAB, -1 Str, +1 size; dagger)
  (Secondary):	+4 ranged (+0 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 size; ranged touch attack (spells))

  (Tertiary):	+5 ranged, thrown (+0 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 size, +1 racial; sling)

Damage:	1d4-1 (sling) or spell
Special Attacks: 	N/A
Special Qualities: 	N/A
Alignment: 	Chaotic Good
Saves: 	Fort +1 Ref +4 Will +4 (+6 vs. fear)
Abilities:	Str 8, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 13
Skills: 	Alchemy +7, Climb +1, Concentration +4, Hide +7, Jump +1, Knowledge (arcana) +7, Listen +3, Move Silently +5, Scry +7, Spellcraft +7

Feats: 	(B) Scribe Scroll, Dodge

Languages: 	Common, Halfling
Encumbrence:	16 (Light) 
Possessions: 	Sling, Sling Bullets (x20 ), Spellbook, Spell component pouch, explorer’s outfit, backpack, bedroll, alchemist’s fire, acid (3 flasks), Flint and Steel, Ink (2 vials), Inkpen (x10), Waterskin, 20gp and 8sp

Spells: (3/3), (DC 13 + spell level): 0 – Detect Magic, Flare, Footpad’s Grace; 1 – Mage Armor, Ray of Clumsiness, Shield

**Spellbook 1 (100 pages): 0 – Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Flare, Footpad’s Grace*, Light, Mage Hand*, Mending*, Open/Close*, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage*, Resistant, Thunderhead; 1st – Expeditious Retreat*, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Message, Shield, Ray of Clumsiness*, Stun Ray

Opposed Schools: Divination, Illusion, Necromancy

Familiar: Adly (sparrow hawk) CR -, Diminutive magical beast; HD 1; hp 2, Init +3; Spd 10 ft., fly 50 ft. (average); AC 18 (touch 17, flat-footed 15); Atk +7 melee (1d3-3, claws); Face/Reach 1 ft. by 1 ft./0 ft.; SQ Granted abilities; AL NG; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 4, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6.

Skills and feats: Listen +6, Spt +6/+8 in daylight; Weapon Finesses (claws).


_*Transmutation school spells

**Some spells are from Dragon Magazine articles (Footpad's Grace, Thunderhead, Ray of Clumsiness).  The sparrow hawk familiar stats can be found in Tome and Blood, pg. 13_

Hremelan (RAY-mehl-AHN) began life as the son of a middle-class halfling couple.  His parents loved him very much and were always kind and gentle towards him.  Being that he was an only child, Hremelan is sort of spoiled, but in a practical way.  His parents always taught him to use common sense where life was concerned, and Hremelan assumed that everyone possessed wits enough to see the simplest things.  It is because of this belief that he may seem snobbish to those that are without common knowledge of the world, but he is still kind and true to his people’s social attitude towards them.

His interest in the wizardly arts started as a fancy at first, for his real love was for the longleaf tobacco sold at his village’s apothecary.  Occasionally, he would fancy something a bit stronger than tobacco and would indulge himself in “roundroot”, or “silly grass” as it was known in the circle.  Although not entirely illegal, roundroot caused one’s reputation to be tarnished in the eyes of non-users.  Since his parents held respectable positions in the village, the last thing Hremelan wanted to do was to hurt them in any way.  So he was quiet and cautious, if a little paranoid, in his acquiring and consuming the holistic delight.  This is where his true discovery of the wizardly art was born from, as he discovered that he could make himself less conspicuous in his other “hobby”.

It wasn’t until his Great Choice that he decided he wanted to be an explorer.  Sure his fathers peddling business seemed the way to go (of course, most halflings do not wear shoes, so why not open a shoe store in the midst of a halfling village?) but it meant hours and hours of time inside workshops full of leathers and sweat, not something that Hremelan enjoyed at all.  He did, however, enjoy the out of doors and for many years had partaken in (and won) many contests of stone throwing in his villages, which almost always held cash prizes.  This cash, as one may guess, went toward more longleaf and roundroot purchases than other necessities, but he was able to still live with his parents until his Great Choice.   It was that faithful day, when he turned 20 years old, that he decided to leave his village and go on a worldwalk.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 2, 2003)

A planar adventure?  Now this sounds good!

_Jarval looks at the long list of applicants._

Hmm, I guess I might be a little late to get a place...  Peter, if there's any change of me getting into this game, I'd really love to join in.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 3, 2003)

Jarval- there is ONE slot left open if you can submit a character by tonight. Otherwise I am ready to go with 5 characters. 


I now have all of the players I need. If you have a half-finished character writeup, please take the time to finish writing it up.


The final player list is

Arknath -- Hremelan Hilldodger -- halfling transmuter
Manzanita -- Casandra -- human cleric of Boccob
DonAdam -- Laucian Galanodel -- elven diviner
Kajamba Lion -- Ashan Asarath -- elven psychic warrior
Mytholder -- Khulmbanos -- dwarf rogue

All of these characters are approved!

Mytholder hasn't posted here yet, but has emailed me a finished character. I will have a webpage up with all of the characters stat blocks on it so that we have an easy common reference page. Check in the IC forum (Playing the Game) sometime tonight to post in the game.


----------



## Mytholder (Mar 3, 2003)

Here we go - generated with Roleplaying Master, hence the vast amount of, er, "crumbs". (Bits of meaningless crunch.) Sorry about the delay.

Khulmbanos is a rather nasty little thief. Ask him, and you'll get a long sob story about being exiled from his clan, but he's really descended from a long line of scum. He has a talent for traps and locks and things with nasty spikes on them - disarming them, building them, giggling with glee as people get trapped by them, it's all good.

He dresses in tight black leather, which doesn't do him or the observer any favours. His bushy beard has dozens of thieves' tools woven into it. On his back, he carries a small arsenal of weapons and some optimistically empty treasure bags.

Khulmbanos, male Dwarf, Hill Rog1 :

CR 1, Size M, Level 1, HD 1D6 + 1, hp 7, Init 3, Spd 20, AC 14, Dodge 4,
Attack +0, SV Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +0; AL CN;

Str 14(+2), Dex 16(+3), Con 12(+1), Int 16(+3), Wis 10, Cha 6(-2).

Attacks: [*Bolts, crossbow (10)*]: Bolts, crossbow (10) +3 (1d0/crit
21-20 ); [*Dagger*]:Melee Dagger +2 (1d4+2/crit 19-20); [*Dagger*]:Melee
Dagger +2 (1d4+2/crit 19-20); [*Halfspear*]:Melee/Ranged/Thrown Halfspear +2
(1d6+2/crit x3);

Skills (Ranks): Balance 3, Climb 3, Decipher Script 3, Disable Device 4,
Forgery 4, Listen 3, Move Silently 4, Open Lock 4, Search 4, Spot 5, Swim 2,
Tumble 3, Use Rope 2.

Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Dodge.

Racial Abilities: Dwarven Traits.

Class features: Sneak Attack, Traps.

Possessions: Thieves' tools (Goods, Class), Rope,silk(50ft) (Goods, Gear),
Lantern,bullseye (Goods, Gear), Grappeling Hook (Goods, Gear), Explorer's
outfit (Goods, Clothing), Chalk,1 piece (Goods, Gear), Bedroll (Goods,
Gear), Backpack (Goods, Gear), Halfspear (Weapon,
Melee/Ranged/Thrown/Bludgeon), Dagger (Weapon, Melee/Pierce), Dagger
(Weapon, Melee/Pierce), Crossbow, heavy (Weapon, Ranged/Pierce), Bolts,
crossbow (10) (Weapon, Extra), Leather (Armor, Worn, light).

Weight: 59.1, Equip Value: 140.1, Gold: 59.89


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey ppl! Is the ceiling still 6?

I'm almost done with my character, its a nezumi ranger, I'll post it for consideration. If I can't join in its ok cause at least I'll have a spare char up my sleeve.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2003)

Just finished my charater...

*Osric Lackland*
*Human Cleric of Kord 1, Alignment CG*

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 12 (+1)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 10
WIS 16 (+3)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee: +2 [+0 BAB, +2 STR]
Ranged: +1 [+0 BAB, +1 DEX]
Hit Points: 9 [8 (levels) + 1 (CON)]
Armor Class: 17 [10 + 1 (DEX) + 4 (Chain Shirt) + 2 (Large Shield)]
Initiative: +1 [+1 DEX]
Movement Rate: 20 feet (30 feet base, reduced due to load)

*Attacks per round:*
Heavy Mace (+2 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg)
or Light Crossbow (+1 to hit, 1d8 dmg)
or Dagger (+2 to hit (melee) +1 to hit (thrown), 1d4+2 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: Chain Shirt (+4 AC, Armor Penalty -2)
Shield: Large Wooden Shield (+2 AC, Armor Penalty -2)
Weapons: Heavy Mace (1d8 dmg, Crit x2)
Light Crossbow (1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft)
Dagger (1d4 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +3 [+2 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +1 [+0 base, +1 DEX]
Will: +5 [+2 base, +3 WIS]


*Feats:*
Light Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Medium Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Heavy Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Shield Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Power Attack (1st level feat)
Cleave (bonus human feat)


*Skills:*
Climb -2 (4 ranks, +2 STR, -4 Armor Penalty)
Concentration +5 (4 ranks, +1 CON)
Knowledge (Religion) +4 (4 ranks)
Listen +3 (0 ranks, +3 WIS)
Spot +3 (0 ranks, +3 WIS)


*Languages:*
Common.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level.
+1 Skill Point per level.
Favored Class: Any.
Turn Undead 4/day.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 3/2+1
DCs: 13/14
Domains: Luck, Strength.
Orisons: Cure Minor Wounds, Guidance, Resistance.
Level 1: Divine Favor, Endure Elements (Domain Spell), Protection from Evil.


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Bedroll
- 50' Silk rope
- Grappling hook
- 7 day's trail rations
- Full waterskin
- Crowbar
- 4 Sunrods
- 5 Tindertwigs
- 6 gp, 4 sp
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's outfit
- Wooden holy symbol
- Chain shirt
- Large wooden shield
- Heavy mace
- Light crossbow
- 20 Crossbow bolts
- 2 Daggers

Total Weight Carried: 89.1 lb
Load: Medium


*Current XP:*
Current:  0
Next Level: 1000


*Description:*
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 195 lb
Age: 22
Hair: Blonde, curly
Eyes: Blue


Built like a brick wall, tall, muscled, scared, and jolly, Osric is many peoples' image of a follower of Kord.  He's a simple hearty fellow, happiest when given the chance to drink, eat, or wrestle.  Or best of all, do all three!

The Exploration Society seemed like as good a way as any to fund these pleasures, and the job itself sounds like it could give a pleasantly exciting life...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2003)

*shrug* Oh well, missed out by a couple of minutes. You get that, it's all good .

Good gaming everyone.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

If you were holding a position for me, give it to someone else, I'm going to have to drop out of this b/c I don't have lots of online time since my computer crash.  If you weren't then n/m this.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 3, 2003)

Jarval- you made it in! 

Jemal and Festy Dog - Sorry! But I may run something else when I wrap this up depending on how things go! I will let you kow!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi, Peter.  Just wanted to let you know that I made a couple of quick changes to the personality section of my PC.

best,
tKL


----------



## DonAdam (Mar 4, 2003)

I've got my equipment figured out, I'll write up a personality synopsis and post the final version tomorrow.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 4, 2003)

Time to change the subject of the thread to "Full".    Looked cool.  Sorry to hear there's no more room.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorry about that. I changed the title.


----------



## Badger (Mar 5, 2003)

*Alternates...*

I know I'm too late for the first string, but if something happens where a slot opens, or if you start a splinter thread on here, loved to be considered. My planescape is very rusty, but if you'll take a newbie to the planes, I'd fit right in..

Thanks...

Badger


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, we have had some no-shows, orat the very least a few people who just haven't posted anything at all yet. I'll give everyone who hasn't posted yet a week to participate before I throw the gates open to new players who will appear in phase 2. 

In other words, you can make a character and post it here, and consider yourself an alternate.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, call me an alternate then , here's the character I made:

Riss'tiq'check; male nezumi; LG; ranger 1;

hgt - 4'7"; wgt - 159 lb = 102(character) + 57(equipment)

str 14; dex 15; con 10; int 14; wis 14; cha 10; 

HD 1d10; hp 10;

BA +1; claws/bite - +3 melee, d4+2; long sword(good hand) - +1 melee, d8+2; short sword(off hand) - +1 melee, d6+1; longbow- +3 ranged, d8;

AC 14 = 10(base) + 2(dex) + 2(armour)

speed 40'; init +4;

saves - fort +3; reflex +2; will +1;

racial abilities - scent, low-light vision, +2 racial bonus to move silently and hide, +2 to saves vs. disease and poison, cannot acquire a taint score

class abilities - track, in light or no armour (ambidexterity, two-weapon fighting), favoured enemy(aberrations) +1

feats -
warrior instincts (+2 spot and initiative)

skills -
climb (str) +4/2
heal (wis) +4/2
hide (dex) +6/2
jump (str) +4/2
knowledge (nature) (int) +4/2
listen (wis) +4/2
move silently (dex) +6/2
search (int) +4/2
spot (wis) +6/2
swim (str) +4/2
wilderness lore (wis) +6/4

equipment-
long sword
short sword
leather armour
bedroll
winter blanket
backpack
explorer's outfit
cold weather outfit
longbow
20 arrows
silver dagger
3 trail rations 
54 gp
9 sp

history:
(at 2nd lvl)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok, Festy Dog, you are now officially in! However, you missed the entirety of Chapter 1. I am going  to post now and start Chapter 2. You are free to post anywhere after Chapter 2 begins. 

DonAdam is officially out! (Sorry!) Don, you can be placed on hold as an alternate if you wish, but I really have to move things along. No hard feelings!

Experience is awarded at the close of each chapter. 

Experience is awarded as follows: (revised after some calculations)

Base Award (for the chapter). This amount varies. 
Standard CR award for any defeated creatures or challenges. 
Bonus Awarded: 
25 xp for each post you made during the chapter. 
+1 xp for each 10 words you posted. (as calculated by MS word when I cut and paste your posts in there). Obviously I don't count things like OOC comments or signature blocks in the wordage bonus. 

This experience system is purely designed to keep the game moving forward (rewarding by post) and generating maximum participation from all players (rewarding word count).




I'll keep this system unless someone abuses it with a bunch of posts that obviously go nowhere or anything I decide is obviously just someone trying to take advantage of my system. I'm pretty lenient though. 

Exp awarded in next post.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 6, 2003)

Arknath: 
Chapter Bonus: 250 xp
8 posts: 200 xp
876 words: 88 xp 
= 537 xp

Manzanita: 
Chapter Bonus: 250 xp
4 posts: 100 xp
205 words: 21 xp
=371 xp

Mytholder
Chapter Bonus: 250 xp
6 posts: 150 xp
267 words: 27 xp
=427 xp

Kajamba Lion:
Chapter Bonus: 250 xp
7 posts: 175 xp
388 words: 39 xp
=464 xp

Jarval:
Chapter Bonus: 250 xp
3 posts: 150 xp
159 words: 16 xp
=416 xp

Chapter 2 has begun!


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2003)

Help me out here, gang.  I don't know much about planescape beyond that video game, Torment.  What is a Nezumi?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 6, 2003)

Planescape: Torment is a sweet game.    Nezumi are actually not Planescape creatures.  They're from OA, specifically Rokugan/Lot5R.  Basically, they're rat-men.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 6, 2003)

If you've ever seen Skaven from Warhammer they're practically identical to Nezumi, except Nezumi aren't evil.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2003)

A Nezumi (picture from the WotC on-line gallery)

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/oa_gallery/Sorcerer.jpg


----------



## Badger (Mar 6, 2003)

*Alternate*

So the list for alternates is still open as long as we drop the char on in right? If so, after this shift, I'll get a char drafted up and on the board....will more than likely be a monk or sorc.

Badger


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 6, 2003)

Please feel free, Badger!


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm making some note to myself on Casandra's companions.  I've never encountered a Nezumi before.  It looks like he's got a 36 point-buy.  What are ability mods for a Nezumi?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

Whoops, just noticed that, 

Fixed , my apologies for that, musn't have been thinking.

A nezumi's mods are +2 Con, -2 Cha


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 8, 2003)

Can you revise your character sheet and resubmit, Festy? It hasn't *really* mattered up to this point except for the Dex stat, but we will be seeing a few encounters and skill checks soon.

EDIT: Nevermind- I see you fixed it!


----------



## Badger (Mar 9, 2003)

*Delay...*

Sorry it took so long to get the char ready, but have finally gotten my monk ready.

Is it too late to post him?

Badger


----------



## Badger (Mar 9, 2003)

*Delg Ironskull*

Delg Ironskull, male dwarf Mnk1; Medium-sized humaniod (dwarf); Hit Dice 1d8+2; hp 10; Init +2; Speed 20ft; AC 15; Flatfooted: 13;Check Penalty: -0; Armor AC Bonus: +0; Dex AC Bonus: +2; Wis Ac Bonus +3 Max Dex Bonus: N/A; Melee Attacks: Sling +2 1D4/x2; Kama +2 1d6 +2/X2; Unarmed +2 1d6+2/x2; AL: LG; SV: Fort +4; Ref +4; Will +5; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 16, Chr 8

Skills and Feats: Listen 7 (4+3); Tumble 6 (4+2); Balance 6 (4+2); Hide 4 (2+2); Move Silently 4 (2+2); Improved Unarmed Strike, Dodge

Racial Abilities: Darkvision; +2 check unusual stonework; +2 racial save on poison; +2 racial save vs spells/spell-like effects; +1 attack against orcs and goblinoids; +4 dodge vs giants; +2 Appraise and Craft (related to stone and metal craft)

Equipment: Kama, Sling w/20 stones, Waterskin, Rations 3 days, Backpack, Beltpouch, Bedroll, Simple Clothing

Languages: Common; Dwarvish

OOC: As always, if this looks way out of whack,  please feel free to let me know..


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey, what were those things!?

I made them up. See below. 

Murgoil Sand Marauders
Medium Sized Humanoid 
Hit Dice: 2d8+2 (12 hp)
Initiative (+2) Dex
Speed: 20'; 50' fly (average)
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Natural)
Attacks: javelin +3 ranged or +2 slam
Damage: javelin 1d6+1; slam 1d4+1
Face/Reach: 5'x5'/5'
Saves: Fort +1, Ref: +2, Will +1
Abilities: Str: 13, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 9, Wis 8, Cha 8
Skills: Spot +2, Listen +2, Move Silent +1
Feats: Power Attack
-------------------------------------------
Climate/Terrain: Desert
Organization: Solitary, Squad (2-4), Wing (5-16)
Challenge Rating: 1
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Usually Chaotic Evil
Advancement: By Character Class

(Edit: I added a quick sketch)






This was an ECL 2 encounter, (3 of these critters) but it was weighted in the parties favor by having the creatures attack from a distance.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 9, 2003)

> Creature (roll 19)(+3 ranged)(-2 range)=20.  Hremelan's AC is effectively 21 when he is behind his shield spell. The javelin bounces.




ACK!! *Arknath faints*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 9, 2003)

Sweet picture, Peter.  Nice job running the combat, too.

Best,
tKL


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 15, 2003)

Experience Points for Chapter 2!

And some explanations. 

I am trying to come up with guidelines as I go along, running this game. I want characters to level up, so I am awarding experience by post. We had a ot of posts in this last chapter! But bear with me that - in this game at least, we are sort of dealing with online characters only and we move at a slower time scale. So if I want to use the features of "levelling up" which are fun and which I like, I have to scoot you along. 

That said- I want to introduce 2 new guidelines: These are actually fairly common sense. 

1. You can never skip a level, even if you have enough XP. (None of you are in any danger of this, but It's worth saying). Awarding 25xp a post though, I dunno- anything could happen!


2. I only award XP at the logical 'chapter' breaks. Even if you have just 1 XP to go, you still have to wait all the way until the end of the next chapter before you get the award. 


Other stuff: Badger, I am going to email you. You can be brought in on this chapter fairly quick, I just need to reconfirm that you are interested. Technically this makes 7 characters, which is more than I would want to deal with in a real game, but that may be ok since I don't divide exp, and the play-by-post format allows everyone a say.

Experience posted in next post.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 15, 2003)

Chapter Bonus is 400 Xp. This includes experience from the encounter with the Murgoil Sand Marauders. 

Arknath: 
Chapter Bonus: 400 xp
12 posts: 300 xp
771 words: 77 xp 
= 777 xp (+537 xp)= 1314 xp Level Up!

Manzanita: 
Chapter Bonus: 400 xp
10 posts: 250 xp
455 words: 46 xp
=696 xp (+371 xp)= 1067 xp Level Up!

Mytholder:
Chapter Bonus: 400 xp
5 posts: 125 xp
187 words: 19 xp
=544 xp (+ 427 xp)= 971 xp

Kajamba Lion:
Chapter Bonus: 400 xp
12 posts:300 xp
796 words: 80 xp
=780 xp (+ 464 xp) = 1244 xp Level Up!

Jarval:
Chapter Bonus: 400 xp
12 posts: 300 xp
643 words: 65 xp
= 765 xp (+ 416 xp) = 1181 xp Level Up!

Festy Dog
Chapter Bonus: 400 xp
11 posts: 275 xp
551 words: 56 xp
=731 xp

Arknath, Manzanita, Kajamba and Jarval have all levelled up! Please submit modified characters to this thread, (or simply edit the ones that are already there). Khulmbanos.. soooo close, but really not too far behind Riss. You are all within a few hundred xp of each other. The adventuring part is about to begin. 


Chapter 3 has begun!


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2003)

How do we handle hit points after 1st level?  Do we get a standard amount based on die type, or do we roll for them?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 15, 2003)

Please feel free to roll your own hit points. *Feel free to reroll any 1's or 2's! All hit point increases should be at least equal to 3 hp. *


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 15, 2003)

*Ashan Asarath*
Male Elf Psychic Warrior 2; Size M; HD 2d8+2; hp 15; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 16 (+2 leather armor, +4 Dex; 14 touch, 12 flat-footed); Atk +2 melee (dagger 1d4+1/19-20/x2, heavy pick 1d6+1/x4, shortsword 1d6+1/19-20/x2), +5 ranged (dagger 1d4/19-20/x2, longbow 1d8/x3); SA None; SQ See below; AL LG; SV Fort +4 (+1 Con), Ref +4 (+4 Dex), Will +1 (+1 Wis); Str 13, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 11. Height 5 ft. 5 in., Weight 121 lb., Age 129 years.

*Skills and Feats* (10 ranks, 3 feats): Autohypnosis +1 (2 ranks, Wis –1), Balance +7 (3 ranks, Dex +4), Concentration +2 (1 rank, +1 Con), Stabilize Self +2 (1 rank, +1 Str), Tumble +7 (3 ranks, Dex +4); Combat Reflexes (up to 5 attacks of opportunity/round), Power Attack (+1 dmg/-1 to hit), Psionic Weapon (+1d4 dmg, cost 1 pp).

*Elf Abilities*: Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects, low-light vision, Elf weapon proficiencies (rapier, all bows), +2 racial bonus to Listen/Search/Spot; *Psychic Warrior Abilities*: Psionics, Free Talent (0-level) Manifestation 4/day.

*Psionic Combat Modes*: Mind Thrust, Thought Shield
*Psionic Powers* (3 pp/day, 3): 0-level: Bolt, Burst, Valor.

*Equipment*: Peasant’s Outfit, Leather Armor, Daggers (3, +1/+4, d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., P), Heavy Pick (+1, d6+1, x4, P), Shortsword (+1, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2, P), Longbow (17 arrows, +4, 1d8, x3, 100 ft., P), Backpack (bedroll, winter blanket, 2 sunrods, signal mirror), full waterskin. Encumbrance 49 lb. (light load). 10 gp, 5 sp remaining.

*Updates for Ashan*:
* 1d8+1 hp, roll of 5 on 1d8 + 1 Con, +6 hp.
* +1 BAB, +1 Fort
* 2 skill points: +1 rank Balance, +1 rank Tumble
* Bonus Feat: Combat Reflexes.
* +1 pp, +1 talent, +1 0-level manifestation: Bolt.
* Subtracted 3 arrows, added signal mirror and waterskin.

*Edit*: _Rolled hp._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2003)

*Osric Lackland*
*Human Cleric of Kord 2, Alignment CG*

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 12 (+1)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 10
WIS 16 (+3)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+1 BAB, +1 DEX]
Hit Points: 15 [8 + 5 (levels) + 2 (CON)]
Armor Class: 17 [10 + 1 (DEX) + 4 (Chain Shirt) + 2 (Large Shield)]
Initiative: +1 [+1 DEX]
Movement Rate: 20 feet (30 feet base, reduced due to load)

*Attacks per round:*
Heavy Mace (+3 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg)
or Light Crossbow (+2 to hit, 1d8 dmg)
or Dagger (+3 to hit (melee) +2 to hit (thrown), 1d4+2 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: Chain Shirt (+4 AC, Armor Penalty -2)
Shield: Large Wooden Shield (+2 AC, Armor Penalty -2)
Weapons: Heavy Mace (1d8 dmg, Crit x2)
Light Crossbow (1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft)
Dagger (1d4 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +4 [+3 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +1 [+0 base, +1 DEX]
Will: +6 [+3 base, +3 WIS]


*Feats:*
Light Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Medium Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Heavy Armor Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Shield Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Free for Cleric)
Power Attack (1st level feat)
Cleave (bonus human feat)


*Skills:*
Climb +0 (2 ranks (cc), +2 STR, -4 Armor Penalty)
Concentration +6 (5 ranks, +1 CON)
Heal +4 (1 rank, +3 WIS)
Knowledge (Religion) +5 (5 ranks)
Listen +3 (0 ranks, +3 WIS)
Spot +3 (0 ranks, +3 WIS)


*Languages:*
Common.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level.
+1 Skill Point per level.
Favored Class: Any.
Turn Undead 4/day.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 4/3+1
DCs: 13/14
Domains: Luck, Strength.
Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Resistance.
Level 1: Divine Favor, Endure Elements (Domain Spell), Protection from Evil, Random Action.


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Bedroll
- 50' Silk rope
- Grappling hook
- 7 day's trail rations
- Full waterskin
- Crowbar
- 4 Sunrods
- 5 Tindertwigs
- 6 gp, 4 sp
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's outfit
- Wooden holy symbol
- Chain shirt
- Large wooden shield
- Heavy mace
- Light crossbow
- 17 Crossbow bolts
- 2 Daggers

Total Weight Carried: 89.1 lb
Load: Medium


*Current XP:*
Current:  1,181
Next Level: 3,000


*Leveling Benefits:*
Added 3 skill points, +1 Concentration, +1 Heal, +1 Knowledge (religion).
Hit Points: 5 (roll) + 1 (CON).
BAB up to +1.
Base Fort and Ref saves up to +3.
1 extra 0 level and 1st level spell slots (filled with Light and Random Action).


----------



## Badger (Mar 15, 2003)

*Count me in...*

Peter...count me in amigo, as I am still very much interested....shoot me an e-mail to tell me the hows and whens, and I'll be there.

Badger


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 16, 2003)

Okay, Badger, wait just a bit!  I'm going to have you as a native to this world the group is currently visiting. I'll send you an email tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 16, 2003)

*Hremelan Hilldodger*
Male Small Humanoid (Halfling)
Experience: 	1,314/3,000
Class: 	                Wiz2 (Transmuter)
Hit Dice: 	                2d4 plus  0 (hp 8)
Init: 	                +3 (Dex +3)
Speed: 	                20 ft.
Armor Class:	14 (+3 Dex, +1 size) 
  Touch AC:	14 (15 dodge)
  Flat-footed AC:	11

Attack (Primary): 	+1 melee (+1 BAB, -1 Str, +1 size; dagger)
  (Secondary):	+5 ranged (+1 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 size; ranged touch attack (spells))
  (Tertiary):	+6 ranged, thrown (+1 BAB, +3 Dex, +1 size, +1 racial; sling)

Damage:	1d4-1 (sling) or spell
Special Attacks: 	N/A
Special Qualities: 	N/A
Alignment: 	Chaotic Good
Saves: 	Fort +1 Ref +4 Will +5 (+7 vs. fear)
Abilities:	Str 8 
	Dex 16
	Con 11 
	Int 16 
	Wis 12
	Cha 13
Skills: 	Alchemy +8, Climb +1, Concentration +5, Hide +7, Jump +1, Knowledge (arcana) +8, Knowledge (the planes) +5, Listen +3, Move Silently +5, Scry +8, Spellcraft +8

Feats: 	(B) Scribe Scroll, Dodge
Languages: 	Common, Halfling
Encumbrence:	16 (Light) 
Possessions: 	Sling, Sling Bullets (x20 ), Spellbook, Spell component pouch, explorer’s outfit, backpack, bedroll, alchemist’s fire, acid (3 flasks), Flint and Steel, Ink (2 vials), Inkpen (x10), Waterskin, 20gp and 8sp

Spells: (4/4), (DC 13 + spell level): 0 – Detect Magic, Flare, Footpad’s Grace, Light; 1 – Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Clumsiness, Shield

Spellbook 1 (100 pages): 0 – Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Flare, Footpad’s Grace*, Light, Mage Hand*, Mending*, Open/Close*, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage*, Resistant, Thunderhead; 1st – Expeditious Retreat*, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Message, Reduce, Shield, Ray of Clumsiness*, Stun Ray

Opposed Schools: Divination, Illusion, Necromancy

Familiar: Adly (sparrow hawk) CR -, Diminutive magical beast; HD 2; hp 4, Init +3; Spd 10 ft., fly 50 ft. (average); AC 18 (touch 17, flat-footed 15); Atk +7 melee (1d3-3, claws); Face/Reach 1 ft. by 1 ft./0 ft.; SQ Granted abilities; AL NG; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5; Str 4, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6.

Skills and feats: Listen +6, Spt +6/+8 in daylight; Weapon Finesses (claws).


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2003)

Casandra
Female human cleric of Boccob, level 2
Domains: Trickery & Knowledge

S 12
D 14
C 14
I 12
W 14
Ch 12

AC 18(chain shirt, dex, shield) HP: 18 Initiative: +6, Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +5

Alignment: Neutral

Feats: Alertness, Improved Initiative

Skills: Healing 7(5), Bluff 6(5), Knowledge: The Planes 4(3), Disguise 4(1 rank, 1 chr 2 syn), Diplomacy 4(3), Concentration 5(3)

weapons: morning star: +1(1d8)+1, light crossbow: +2(1d8)

Equipment: Chain shirt, large wooden shield, quiver w/18 bolts, dagger, backpack, spell component pouch, travelers outfit, torch, flint & steel, pint of oil, waterskin, sunrod, antitoxin, rope w/grappling hook

Standard spells:  0:light, create water, detect magic, mending
1:  detect secret doors, comprehend languages, endure elements, obscuring mist

changes:  HPs, rolled a 2, then a 6.  increased existing skills & spells, added equipment


----------



## Badger (Mar 18, 2003)

*Hola...*

Well, even though Delg is currently unable to, I thought I would go ahead and say hi for myself. This will be my second stab at a PbP game, and luckily Manzanita is in both for me to follow his example...

Look foward to gaming with you all, especially if someone gets down there fast enough to get me away from the neg zone..*L*

Badger


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeah! Anyhow, please wait to officially enter the game until after you are rescued. Thats all I ask. Maybe you can come up with some details of your kidnap and torture by Kobolds too. 

Some of your equipment will be returned quickly, just about everything but the Kama (and I have plans for that too). But welcome to the game!


----------



## Badger (Mar 18, 2003)

*Waiting...*

No prob on the wait...I'll wait until after you post the healing spell before Delg opens his eyes to his saviors...

I have to close my building today, so from noon until proly 6pm I won't have access to a computer, after that I'll be good to go again posting wise.

Badger


----------



## Badger (Mar 19, 2003)

*Delg's Background...*

Peter...

Could you shot me a e-mail off to the side on a little of the world we are all in? That way, if they ask any questions I think Delg could answer, I could pipe them in, as well as helping to explain a little of who he is/what he is doing out there.

Thanks amigo...

Badger


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 20, 2003)

I decided..No reason to confine it to email!

The area Delg comes from, this desert area, is known as 'Hautama'. It is an ancient land, but once was the home of a thriving ancient empire. Now the whole desert, and the area surrounding the river are fairly backwards. 

The most salient points: 
Steel weaponry in this area is rare and expensive, but not unknown. Most warriors use bronze, copper, iron or stone. 

There are a few different tribal warlords that fight over territory now, but no real authorities. 

The area around the river is fertile. The desert is cursed and inhabited by monsters, and possibly undead. 

There is a dwarven society and an elven society located across the river, but Kezz is "mixed" and freely integrates elves and dwarves with the main human population. 




There are more technologically advanced societies towards the west that approximate a more familiar D&D technological level.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

I just dl'ed the OA campaign setting and have updated my character with the corrections I needed to make. One main one actually, I needed to take Scent as a feat to be able to use it so its my 1st lvl feat:

Riss'tiq'check; male nezumi; LG; ranger 1; 731 / 1000 xp;

hgt - 4'9"; wgt - 191 lb = 134(character) + 57(equipment)

str 14; dex 15; con 10; int 14; wis 14; cha 10; 

HD 1d10; hp 10;

BA +1; claws/bite - +3 melee, d4+2; long sword(good hand) - +1 melee, d8+2; short sword(off hand) - +1 melee, d6+1; longbow- 

+3 ranged, d8;

AC 14 = 10(base) + 2(dex) + 2(armour)

speed 40'; init +3;

saves - fort +3; reflex +2; will +1;

racial abilities - scent, low-light vision, +2 racial bonus to move silently and hide, +2 to saves vs. disease and poison, cannot 

acquire a taint score

class abilities - track, in light or no armour (ambidexterity, two-weapon fighting), favoured enemy(aberrations) +1

feats -
scent

skills -
climb (str) +4/2
heal (wis) +4/2
hide (dex) +6/2
jump (str) +4/2
knowledge (nature) (int) +4/2
listen (wis) +4/2
move silently (dex) +6/2
search (int) +4/2
spot (wis) +4/2
swim (str) +4/2
wilderness lore (wis) +6/4

equipment-
long sword
short sword
leather armour
bedroll
winter blanket
backpack
explorer's outfit
cold weather outfit
longbow
20 arrows
silver dagger
3 trail rations 
torch
smoke stick
signal mirror
spyglass

54 gp
9 sp

history:
(at 2nd lvl)


----------



## Badger (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry for such a long intro post guys, but I got keyboard happy...*L*

Hope you don't mind the slight spin I put on Kezz....

Badger


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard, Badger.    I take it the other game is Todd's Dungeon Adventure Path?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 20, 2003)

Casandra dumped her Mending spell to spontaneously cast the cure minor wounds on Delg.  

Are you following our Dungeon Adventure Path thread KL?


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, the other game is the one Todd is running...so far we just ended our first encounter and I managed not to knock out the party with my Color Spray...*L*

For anyone who is looking for another thread to add to their list, I'll plug both our game and yours KL. Although due to spoiler reasons, I had to stop reading yours...

*smacks self on head*

So much for my first post being a smooth one...sorry about the mix up on this side about her heritage...will go back and edit that part.

*red faced* 

Badger

_Shameless plugger to the masses_


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2003)

Peter, do you own (or have access to) Green Ronin's _Book of the Righteous_?  I think its Holy Warrior class would be well suited to Osric.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 29, 2003)

Actually, speaking of good prestige classes for Osric I've got a piece of a Dragon magazine in pdf format which contains a good one: The Mighty Contendor of Kord

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 29, 2003)

Badger said:
			
		

> *Yeah, the other game is the one Todd is running...so far we just ended our first encounter and I managed not to knock out the party with my Color Spray...*L*
> 
> For anyone who is looking for another thread to add to their list, I'll plug both our game and yours KL. Although due to spoiler reasons, I had to stop reading yours...*




Thanks for the plug, Badger.    Todd's a good DM — I had a lot of fun in his _On the Merchant Road_ game.  As for no longer reading my thread, no harm, no foul.  I've been glancing at Todd's thread (great maps!), but haven't done any in depth reading.  Grad school's being evil right now.

Speaking of maps and stuff — the visuals here are sweet, too.  It's some really neat stuff you're throwing out there, Peter.  How long does it take you to do all that?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Actually, speaking of good prestige classes for Osric I've got a piece of a Dragon magazine in pdf format which contains a good one: The Mighty Contendor of Kord
> 
> Let me know if you're interested.  *




Very interested, thanks Festy   Which issue is it in?  Or if you have it handy, just e-mail it through (jarvalf AT yahoo DOT co DOT uk).


----------



## UniversalMonster (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank you, about the graphics. I use Paint Shop Pro for everything. I apologize for the speed at which I am posting, again. I did say it would be around 3 times a week, so I'm a bit behind. 

These were a bit tougher than ordinary kobolds; each was a 2nd level warrior. 

Kobold Sentry, Male Kobold War2: Small Humanoid (Reptilian); HD 2d8+2 (Warrior); hp 14; Init +0; Spd 20; AC 15; Atk +0 base melee, +3 base ranged; +0 (1d6-3, Sickle); +0 (1d6-3, Halfspear); SQ: Darkvision (Ex), Light sensitivity (Ex); AL LE; SV Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +0; STR 5, DEX 11, CON 13, INT 14, WIS 11, CHA 10.
Skills: Climb -4, Craft (Trapmaking) +2, Jump -6, Listen +4, Profession (Miner) +2, Search +6, Spot +4. Feats: Alertness.
Possessions: 
Weapons: Halfspear; Sickle.
Armor: Studded leather.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

its actually a 13MB pdf, but I've taken some screen shots of it and i'll try to send them to you, looks as though I'll spread it over 2 e-mails


----------



## Jarval (Mar 31, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *its actually a 13MB pdf, but I've taken some screen shots of it and i'll try to send them to you, looks as though I'll spread it over 2 e-mails  *




Hmm, my account has a 6MB limit on it, so just tell me the issue number for now.  If I'm lucky, I might have a copy of the magazine somewhere.

EDIT: Just found your e-mails.  I'm having a slight problem downloading the files, but that's a problem with my connection, rather than anything you've sent.  I should be able to D/L them by this evening.  Thanks


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

No problem, I just hacked off all the unimportant bits to decrease the size and it worked fine.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 31, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *No problem, I just hacked off all the unimportant bits to decrease the size and it worked fine.  *




Now got it, and it looks right up Osric's street   Hmm, what's the quickest way of getting a +6 Fort save?

Peter, not sure if you missed my previous question: Do you own (or have access to) Green Ronin's _Book of the Righteous_? I'm rather taken with the Holy Warrior base class.  It's essentially a paladin for any good alignment, but with differing granted powers linked to domains.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Apr 6, 2003)

Guys I have to apologize for this but I can't keep up with the game anymore! I am somewhat stymied by the online format, and I changed hosting so I lost a lot of my old files. . 
I apologize.


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, if you get to where you think you might resurge things, please feel free to let me know...I think you were doing a great job amigo..

Badger


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2003)

Aw, dang!  That's a real shame, as The Scarab is one of the best PbP games I've played.  Like Badger says, if you want to continue at any point, let me know and I'll be right there


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 6, 2003)

Bummer, chief.  If you ever do start this thing up again, do let me know.  It was a good run — lot's of fun.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

I feel the need to repeat what the others have said, let us know if you ever want to dig it up again. 

Cheers to you, and best wishes for future games.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 6, 2003)

It was a good one, Peter.  I hope you'll get it together for another go.  It's tough DMing, I would think, particularly online.


----------

